# Great sale on S&W 5906 & 6906



## dondavis3

CDNN has :

S&W 6906 for $329

S&W 5906 for $299

http://www.cdnninvestments.com/

I bought a 5906 for old time memories and it was in great shape.










It's a very good gun & a great price ... built like a tank ..

Still a good shooter.

Better get ya one.

:smt1099


----------



## jakeleinen1

WHHAAATTT????? Thats a great deal

Kinda wish they had the 5906-1 though (with the distinctive longer slide) wanted one of those back when I was hooked on The Shield. Shot a regular 5609 on my buddys farm though, hell of a gun


----------



## rfawcs

dondavis3 said:


> CDNN has :
> 
> S&W 6906 for $329
> 
> S&W 5906 for $299
> :smt1099


FYI CDNN will not ship any gun to Maryland. I used to buy a lot from them. Not anymore.


----------



## dondavis3

Now that's to bad.

Must be MD law's that make it tough for them to ship to you.

I checked their website & it says:

"* $9.99 Shipping Rate good for the continental 48 states only. We can only ship to the 50 United States, No Subsidiaries or APO/FPO addresses. We apologize for any inconvenience."

They say that they still ship to you.

:smt1099


----------



## rfawcs

Must be that they are not familiar with Maryland laws and don't care either. I tried to order a used handgun from them about six months ago; quoted from the order taker - "We don't ship any guns to Maryland." Sucks to be me.


----------



## dondavis3

That does suck.

:smt1099


----------



## 1jimmy

i live in mass which is probably worse but your right they are not familiar with the laws and they don't care. its my understanding that once an ffl receives any gun from anywhere its no longer the companies problem. the receiving ffl can have the gun whether or not it is legal in that state. he may not be able to transfer it in that state but he can always sell it in another state. buds gun shop is another one who will not ship to mass.


----------



## postmaster

*Great deal!*

Glad i live in tennessee!!


----------



## albee149

dondavis3 said:


> CDNN has :
> 
> S&W 6906 for $329
> 
> S&W 5906 for $299
> 
> http://www.cdnninvestments.com/
> 
> I bought a 5906 for old time memories and it was in great shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a very good gun & a great price ... built like a tank ..
> 
> Still a good shooter.
> 
> Better get ya one.
> 
> :smt1099


I'm interested in the 5906. Please get back tome with details
Thanks Al


----------



## Malcap

That's a fair price for those pistols. I still have my 5946 from my LEO retirement. It's built like a tank like you mentioned and Smith seems to be moving away from the all metal guns. My Smith CS45 slide broke last August and I replaced the pistol with a 9 Shield. I still have barrels and mags leftover from the CS45 which is now a rare gun and my put them in the classifieds. I noticed the +P+ Ammo in the photo Smith usually states in their manuals that they don't recommend using +P+. I was just curious.


----------

